# Slow feed bowls



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

This might be just me, since I know these little guys tend to be picky, but Douglas has always been a horrible food gulper. He's getting worse as he gets older so I bought him a slow feed bowl. It does seem to be helping.

Does anyone else have a chi who uses one? What kind do you have? I had a tough time finding a small enough one so I bought a modifier and bowl at petco that are working well.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've alway wanted to try one for my eating machine Mojo but I never have! I'm not ever sure he chews his food. Mimi also eats way too fast but she eats The honest kitchen, which isn't kibble. 

Curious to see what people think,


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh I need one for my Bailey!! He eats his food so fast. It's sickening. Always had been a fast eater too. I may have to look into it since you're having success with yours. I saw some on etsy a while back, but they were very expensive.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

We have this bowl in green, and Alli has a medium pink one, Bowlmates by Petco Small Round Base at PETCO

and the slow feed insert is this-http://www.chewy.com/dog/loving-pets-gobble-stopper-slow/dp/47359?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=hg&utm_content=Loving%20Pets&utm_term=&gclid=CPKx88qBi8MCFQNrfgod5kkA9Q

It suctions into the bowl. I found it sticks better if you put a drop of water onto it first then it's less likely to fall out.

A chi or at least one Doug's size needs the smallest size of both things.

I've been happy with how ours slows him down. It's not perfect but he's slower than he was which is a good thing. I was afraid he would kill himself eating that fast!


----------

